# Cleaver prop on a 25hp?!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Many after market props for racing outboards
designed to fit from 5 to 500 hp...how fast do you want to go?
More important...how much do you want to spend?

;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it. Just curious on how it would perform on a 25hp.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cleavers are designed for lightweight easy to plane hulls.
Can be run higher up than a standard prop to create less drag
and less wetted surface, for more speed. Usually have a fairly high
pitch in relation to diameter. Speed prop, not a work prop.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This propeller works with tunnel hulls.

LT25 with a tunnel hull will be sweet.... ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> This propeller works with tunnel hulls.
> 
> LT25 with a tunnel hull will be sweet.... ;D


Yeah, but it'd draft 10" when you come off plane!

Also, Brett, I think that 25 XS would look killer with a camo paint job and hung on the back of the baby ducker! We'd need OSWLD to run it though!

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > This propeller works with tunnel hulls.
> >
> > LT25 with a tunnel hull will be sweet.... ;D
> 
> ...


That's fine with me! Fixed for ya ;D


----------

